# New TBH Install



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*Tbh*

Everything looks good. Is this your first experience with Top Bar? I thought it would be intersting to try, but have been too busy getting other hives going to build one.


----------



## Rosej3570 (Apr 3, 2007)

yes this is my first experiance at bee keeping. I have wanted to do it for years. I built the hive, cost about $20 in materials, at the very most with enough left over to make another hive. I really enjoyed it so far.


----------

